# ALNs- Nuvo 24G -Reef #2!



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

So im pretty sure most of you seen me around the hobby . I start my first saltwater tank last year of march and i love every part of it! But as you all know space becomes a rather big issue as we all start collecting the corals and fish we love the most. The tank i started with was a mere 5.5G pico/nano tank to help me slowly work into the hobby with my busy schedule. i personally loved how the small tank was very low maintenance as long as i keep up with the maintenance routine that i set for myself. But now i crave for more space and more space i shall get! 

I picked up a Nuvo 24G tank from The Coral Reef shop a few weeks back, and i must say i was well worth the drive. The place has a nice and clean design and the people there were super friendly and nice. I got the tank home and had it sit in the basement until last weekend went i finally got time to open it up 
So finally had a weekends off that i wasnt working so i went to Ikea to get myself something to work with. Pick up a drawer set that was within budget and brought it home to build. This also gave me some time to clean up the basement since it was a MESS! was able to fit all the board games and aquarium stuff into it!  my gf has a "snake&latte" kinda place running in our basement for friend 

I have a lighting system coming in soon and will be doing some scaping this coming week 

So here is what it looks like now  enjoy.

Smart phone photos 
Nuvo 24G still boxed


Drawer Set 


Final


This will be a slow build compare to my 5.5g so be patience with me!


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm excited to see this build

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

*ALL I COULD DO IS FOCUS ON THIS!!!!!!
WHAAAAAAAAAT!!!!*


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Hahahahahaha

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Pleconomous (Mar 7, 2008)

The Pokemon? cards in the first picture caught my attention lol. Haven't seen those in a while. Following along for this build.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

LOLLL!!! dave hahahhaha i love those! throw them in the microwave for like 45 sec, best snack!

As for the pokemon cards, im doing a frame up! of all the 1-151 orginal cards  

i'll try and post more when i get more stuff going on!! thanks for following


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 16, 2011)

Looking forward to it


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah I saw the Pokemon cards as well but the Pillsbury doughboy caught my eye. It was like he was trying to hypnotize me


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Thats a nice tank and the stand looks great, you must be so exited for this new build. Good luck!!!!


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

This tank is ganna be gangsta'!


----------



## dllowe (Feb 20, 2013)

Looking forward to the build. If your pico is any sign, this one is going to be a stunner.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

*Hmmm*

So im kind of stuck in the middle! i dunno what to do with this tank! i wanna do a mix reef again but seems kind of repetitive since my 5.5 is kinds like that already. Should i do a SPS tank? or a Anemone tank? or what do you guys have in mind that would be kind of new?


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Do an sps dominated tank would be nice and challenging 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

ZnP dominant !!!


-Tony


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Any updates


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Sorry for the super slow updates. Work has been off the charts and ive been working 200hr a month. But when ever I have time I go down into the basement and break off macro rock to work on scapes. I havw tried a few scapes but didnt like them so right now there is just a pile of rocks in the basement. I am also currently waiting for my light to come in the mail.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

thmh said:


> ZnP dominant !!!
> 
> -Tony


Hahahah! Maybe the spec v will soon be


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

scaping for this tank had been more troublesome then i though. things i want done seems to be impossible with gravity lol.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

well the scape doesnt look like much but i left alot of "cliffs" and empty spaces for coral to grow in. also left areas on the sand bed for coral also. im thinking ZnP and Acans  and SPS on top. and LPS on both sides. Let me know what you think of the scape!

my light is getting shipped monday and im waiting to see how to Groupbuy at BRS is, so i can order my RO/DI unit then its time to head over to MJC to stock this baby up! lol


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-

The only adjustment I would make, if necessary, is to make sure that you have enough room to clean 
the sides. Other than that, I would leave it exactly as is .

P.S. Forgot. Get rid of the egg crate. It is going to create a 1/2" dead area on the bottom of your tank
that will trap detritus that you, or for that matter, any of the small worms, etc. that establish themselves 
in your tank after a while will never be able to get to. Use some thin plexi if your concerned about weight 
distribution or scratches.

-


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Omg thats soo much smarter then egg crate! ! Ill take you up on the acrylic idea  im just concern about scratches and stuff 



rburns24 said:


> -
> 
> The only adjustment I would make, if necessary, is to make sure that you have enough room to clean
> the sides. Other than that, I would leave it exactly as is .
> ...


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

thats a pretty awesome scape


----------



## KJSMSW (Mar 24, 2014)

The egg crate isn't really the problem.

The problem is that you have the eggrate in places where rock does not sit.

If you cut the eggcrate to be just exactly under the rock, then you shouldn't have any problems, but having the egg crate in the open space/sand bed is not a good thing.

Or..... you could do the plexi idea


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

O I was going to cut the extra egg crate when I finish my scape since I didnt know what I wanted before. Thats also what I did with the spec 



KJSMSW said:


> The egg crate isn't really the problem.
> 
> The problem is that you have the eggrate in places where rock does not sit.
> 
> ...


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Light getting ready to be shipped and RO/DI unit shipped fri! CANT WAIT!  need to cycle this tank!


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Good news....... what light did you go for

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

kamal said:


> Good news....... what light did you go for
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


Nanobox duo custom  cant wait to get it in. Check them out on fb its pretty cool


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

My BRS Ro/di system came in a few days ago and finally had time to open it last night. This thing is huge! Bigger then what I thought it would be but very nice and clean! Need to find a place to install it and start this thing up!   . Still waiting on the light. . Its taking alot long then expected. I been thinking of what fish to stock it with. Either a pack of cardinals or firefish 

Come on light! Come in soon!!!


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Any updates?

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Just tagging along
Love that style of tank and your stand is amazing too - a lot of us (me!) can forget how important the furniture is to make our set up look great !
Keep us posted !


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

omg... as you can see im totally slacking on this build! =\ time is an major issue atm since i just got back from vacation! California that is  

I received the light and also picked up some media and mod for the back of the tank! i'll try my best to get something up by the weekend! sorry for the delay!


----------



## johnnyriker (Nov 10, 2013)

Looks like your off to a good start! Enjoy the build.

johnny


----------

